# Scott Wade's "Dirty Car Art"



## Sentient (Aug 28, 2008)

Scott Wade's Dirty Car Art!

Check out his galleries. Pretty amazing stuff.


----------



## Mattmc74 (Nov 18, 2008)

Wow! That guy has some talent. I would have never thought to use a dirty car as a subsitute for a canvas.


----------



## Sebastian (Nov 18, 2008)

Awesome work !


----------

